# Knicks vs. Magic thread



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

This is a must win IMO. We cant afford another start like last year. What did we start 1-9 or something like that?? If we have any hopes for the playoffs when and if Dice comes back we need to start winning some games. 0-3 is too much of an early hole. 1-2 aint so bad.

Game preview:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores103/103307/20031103NBA--ORLANDO---0.htm


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

We lose today,end up 40-42,dont get a high draft pick and miss the playoffs.Chaney and Layden are resigned to 25-year contracs and Dolan decides to trade Lampe for Ruben Patterson.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Meh, losing is part of rebuilding. So how about losing Allan Houston, Antonio McDyess, Shannon Anderson, Charlie Ward, Howard Eisley, Othella Harrington, Clarence Weatherspoon, and maybe even Michael Doleac and Keith Van Horn. Maybe then real fans will be able to afford tickets. Heck, sign a bunch of undrafted free agents, the team would be better, too!
:upset:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Believe me, Id rather us lose and play al the young guys like Lampe, Sweetney, Vranes, F Williams etc.. get thos guys experience, let the losses mount and get a high lottery pick next year, But I know that wont happen with the Knicks and their management, so im just going to root for wins and hope we can get a better team slowly but surely through trades, fee agency etc. and just hope somehow Layden and Dolan one day haul azz out of town.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont know about you, but i would rather win then just tank the year. I want the team to gain respect again by making the playoffs, cause right now people act like the teams a joke. We have the talent to get there, so why not go for it?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol
i expect a win from the Knicks..

My prediction:
NY-93
O-89

Rookie of the game:
Sweetney
Player of the game:
Kurt Thomas


heh it could happen..


:yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> lol
> i expect a win from the Knicks..
> 
> ...


I really hope you are right. Id love to see Sweetneyget some playing time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Orlando is just like the Knicks no PG and no C (Mutombo is pretending to still know how to play). There is no reason the Knicks can't win this game, though I am watching it now, I assume they go down and go down hard.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Sloppy 1st quarter. 19-17 Magic. Knicks tossing up bricks once again:no: At least Allan Houston looks a lot less gimpy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Every single game the Knicks play this year looks to be an ugly game. 25-23 now after the shot from Doleac, but the Knicks look to be one of the worst teams in the NBA. 

How could this roster be this poor? I mean it's terrible.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I think the Warriors are the worst team in the NBA followed by the Clippers, We are better than Miami and Atlanta.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Frank Williams not playing bad


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Knicks finish the half strong!! I love Mutombo's defensive presencse in the paint. he has several blocks in the 1st half. Good overall defense and shooting picked up a bit. nice hook shot by Deke also 41-31 at the half. Lets hope we can hang on to this one:uhoh:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Frank Williams not playing bad


I love his game. He made a nice move to set up a wide open Doleac Jumper. :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good to know someone does thats a Knick fan :laugh:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Frank just needs the playing time and the Knicks fans will see he has game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

McGrady is shooting like garbage again...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

ughh we are getting so dayum stagnant on offense. 52-44 late 3rd.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Lead back up to 10!! 62-52 9 mins to go in the 4th.. lets hold this lead pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Othella Harrington being productive here in the 4th quarter now that is a shocker.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Allan Houston injured his back ad will not return. Wonderful. Just what we need... This game is slipping away. we are only up 66-62 with 4 mins to play.. Van Horn is just 3-17:sour:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When I went to Bradley, Frank would come to the gym and play pickup games with us quite a bit. (He is from Peoria). I asked him if he was going to win the job from Charlie or Howard, and he said yeah, unfortunately he hasn't won the job yet.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> When I went to Bradley, Frank would come to the gym and play pickup games with us quite a bit. (He is from Peoria). I asked him if he was going to win the job from Charlie or Howard, and he said yeah, unfortunately he hasn't won the job yet.


Cool. thnx for the inside scoop NM.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

WOO HOO WE set a franchise record for opponents FG percentage. Holding Orlando to 25 percent shooting.. 75-68 we win and its nice to be 1-2 instead of 0-3 and nice to get revenge on Orlando.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go New York, Go New York Go. 

Great win for the Knicks. Man they should have two wins already. The Magic aren't that good. 

:gbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :banana: Yeah, I am really fruity dancing around my room.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now the Knicks need to start looking to improve the offense. Cause 75 points even when winning is downright horrible.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

heh my prediction was way off but atleast i predicted with a Knicks victory!

Go Knicks!


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Mutombo solid again,Van Horn awful shooting but 14 pts.Charlie Ward is the player of the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Howard's stats are not helpful to my team:no:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Howard has always been a go to go guy.....
Now TMAC is the first option and Howard is the second..
He still isnt getting use to that...

Howard should have signed with Detroit...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Howard has always been a go to go guy.....
> Now TMAC is the first option and Howard is the second..
> He still isnt getting use to that...
> 
> Howard should have signed with Detroit...


Why? He wouldn't be a go to guy in Detroit either, in fact, he'd only be the 3rd scorer behind Hamilton and Billups.

Howard has never really been a true go to guy. He's not an all-star, he's a #2 scorer that never had a #1 scorer. Webber was better than Howard, which leaves one wondering why the Wizards traded Webber for a distributer like Rod Strickland, they assumed that Howard would be able to pick up the scoring load.


----------

